# Sea Of Grean!!  First Grow...



## TITAN (Oct 26, 2007)

Well hello everyone, 
I am a new member and this is my first grow and grow journal. anyways, 
here's my setup: nothing special.. this is all I could do and afford.

I have 3 clones in 1 18qt pot with MG organic choice potting soil. 
the clones are now 3 weeks old and had 5-8in roots when I transfered from cups to the pot.

I have 7 75watts flour lights give about 5000+ on 27/7 light. 
this is all being done in a 2ft wide, 5ft long, 6ft high closet. I know my conditions could be better, but, what can I do? lol

moving on, I do NOT want these big, nor an I looking for great quality or high yeild. I just want them to flower and produce something. haha

i am going to be switch to 12/12 lighting in a few days. They look healthy enough. it might be pushing it, but why not try. I have heard you can go to 12/12 lighting right away with rooted clones. If you want...

below are todays pictures of my clones. each pic is a different clone. 3 all together. 

1 is romulan
1 is sour diesel
1 is blackdot

I am actually not sure if they are female or male yet. hopefully I don't have a problem with that. lol

I will keep pictures updated. this is going to be a full flour. grow, all the way through flowering.

thanks


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

aye i'd have given them all there own pots


----------



## TITAN (Oct 26, 2007)

I just went to wal mart and saw some 4' flours for like $10 that are 40watts but give off 3000 lumens.  would those be better than the lights I am using or would they be hot.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 26, 2007)

I need to get those things in thier own pots ASAP. They are gonna get root bound fast like that.


----------



## TITAN (Oct 26, 2007)

what is root bound?


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 26, 2007)

Where the roots get tangled and die off. I am using the wal mart lights and ballasts. If you dont seperate those now you have a good chance of them dieing.


----------



## TITAN (Oct 26, 2007)

i though that's what sea of green was.  a few small plants in a pot.  i am going to be changing to 12/12 on monday.   if I repot, should i wait longer so they can get comfortable in the pot again.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 26, 2007)

No a sea of green is having both veg and flower in the same area so you have a constant harvest about weekly or monthly. generally a large grouping of plants.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 26, 2007)

Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> Where the roots get tangled and die off. I am using the wal mart lights and ballasts. If you dont seperate those now you have a good chance of them dieing.



They won't die off. It will stunt the plants growth. A sog is many plants in a small area with only the top main cola being focused on. You can do it with a "tray" pot like a large rubbermaid...If they are all female clones that might be a good way. 
The time you have to worry about tangled roots is when they are all from seed...and a male pops up and you rip the male the roots will rot and mess up the other plants


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah, there gonna get shocked and stop growing


----------



## TITAN (Oct 26, 2007)

so, if i change to 12/12 lighting this weekend, will they be fine in this 18qt pot?  i want small plants and yield/quality doesn't matter.

also,  would those 4' flours that are 40watts and 3050 lumens each for $10 be better than my 3 75watts flours giving 725 lumens each.

i was going to keep the 3 75 watts flours giving 725 each and buy 2 of the 40watt 3050 lumen 4' flours.  

would that be good.


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 26, 2007)

TITAN said:
			
		

> also, would those 4' flours that are 40watts and 3050 lumens each for $10 be better than my 3 75watts flours giving 725 lumens each.
> 
> i was going to keep the 3 75 watts flours giving 725 each and buy 2 of the 40watt 3050 lumen 4' flours.
> 
> would that be good.


 
i used those 4' floros on my first batch, they did alright but nothing to write home about.  i'd put your 75's in a row on top, and 2 4' flo's at a 45 degrees on each side...look across the isle from where 4' assembly is, you'll find the 2700k red grow bulb for like 5 bucks....they do MUCH better for flowering...as for your 3 plants in that same pot...i'd pull all 3 at once, carefully separate them, replant and give them a BIG drink  with some nutes....just throwing in my .02-grabbin my change-and running away


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok... everyone..   I updated my grow room tonight.  

I transfered them into their own pots and I added two 40watt 4' T12's for an extra 6000 lumens.  I kept the 3 75watts one as well.  thats an extra 2100 lumens.  why not.   

so what do think.   will this setup work better for my plants.  i was planning on still changing them to 12/12 this weekend.  I want them to be small.

any advise would be great.

I put the 2 T12's up top and the the smaller one going veritical along each plant.  

I am wondering,  should I put the smaller ones horizontal along the back.  would that give each plant more light?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

lower the top light to about 2 inches from the plant and if u can set those on the wall closer and on top you will get better coverage for your plants,i used those 4foot wallyworld lights,i had 4 going wasnt nuthin like my hid execpt the heat  lol.goodluck lookin good.PS


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

ok... thank you for the tip.  I moved my plants 2-4" from the T12's.

i am actually thinking about taking back the 3 75watt/725 lumens one and just putting 2 more 4' T12's.  that would be about 12,000 lumens.

would that work better?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

honelstly u should have went with the 42 watt cfls twiryl ones,but if u want i would use all  t12's if u set them up correct they should work.im more of a hid person all in all,energy heat and **** is the same to me.others may differ but from my experience if u have the money and ok size grow space i'd go with the 400 watt mh/hps conversion u can get it all ready to go timer and all at htgsupply.com under 200 buckaroos,im looking into the digital ballast set up now less energy and heat.GoodLUck PS have fun you have now been bit by the grow bug!


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

yeah..  I sadly dont have the funds.  I saw the cfls twirly ones and didn't know exact ones to get and they didn't say the lumens or I think it was like 1300.  aren't these t12's better since they are 3000 each.   plus, dont you have to have a lamp or something for each one.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

TITAN said:
			
		

> yeah.. I sadly dont have the funds. I saw the cfls twirly ones and didn't know exact ones to get and they didn't say the lumens or I think it was like 1300. aren't these t12's better since they are 3000 each. plus, dont you have to have a lamp or something for each one.


they all work fine its just what u prffer or can afford.if u want check out my journal 9 cali orange started aug 12 2007.u can see how the hid light work,cause i have a feeling u will upgrade oneday,and 200 dollars is not a bad deal. goodluck i also ahve a vegg box 4 42 watt cfls its a test room want to have a mother oneday!


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks for the tip.  I saw your 4 42watt cfl box.  not bad..   i will check out the cfl tomorrow but i will probably just buy another 2 t12's.   that would be eastiest right now.  4 over the top of the plants would be pretty good.  plus for both 4' bulbs and the hanging hold only cost my $17 total.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

TITAN said:
			
		

> thanks for the tip. I saw your 4 42watt cfl box. not bad.. i will check out the cfl tomorrow but i will probably just buy another 2 t12's. that would be eastiest right now. 4 over the top of the plants would be pretty good. plus for both 4' bulbs and the hanging hold only cost my $17 total.


those clones if i was u i would put them under 24 hour light take clones when they bush out if there from cali and a clone they are deffinit fem.and growing from seed is more risk taking if u can have one vegg and another vegg/flower clone room just a idea for you.sour diesel is worth mothering unless u can get clones allday! PS goodluck.


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

I was thinking that too.  I might keep the sour diesel in veg and clone.  clones are scarce around here in cali.  if they come in, they are gone in less than a day.  I was lucky to get these healthy clones for $10 each.   

how do you know they are deffinitly female if the are clones I bought in cali


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

TITAN said:
			
		

> I was thinking that too. I might keep the sour diesel in veg and clone. clones are scarce around here in cali. if they come in, they are gone in less than a day. I was lucky to get these healthy clones for $10 each.
> 
> how do you know they are deffinitly female if the are clones I bought in cali


cause know one in cali is gonna sell male clones,there would be alot of mad customers thats why theres clones no risk just keep cloning a fem and hope u get no hermies if u do u got some free seeds,and yes they are scarce but in cali there alot of growers and medical stores,lol i just came across some purps from the club lol.i had a frankinberrypurp clone but it was infested wit spidermites so i trashed it,make sure yours are clean and if not vegg emm and pesticide it before u clone and flower.


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks,

what is the differnece between male and female plants?  I know the female produces seeds and stuff.  but is there a differnece in weed and potency.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

female produces flowers/pistils males produces little sacks almost looks likea cluster of grapes balls lol,the female only grows seeds if a male pollinates it.a male dont do nuthin but give u a headache if u try it.if a female produces seed with no male in site its a hermie a female with seeds in less potent cause alot of energy was spent making the seeds.  GoodLUck Ps


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2007)

*Here is a link to some great reading. Everything ya wanna know about growing and then some.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396*


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

I just updated my grow room again.  I now have 4 T12's total for 12,000 lumens.   plus I added a small fan.

should I keep the fan on them constantly?  it is a small 6 inch fan.


----------



## TITAN (Oct 27, 2007)

plus I am planning on switching to 12/12 lighting tonight at 12am.


----------



## jash (Oct 28, 2007)

keep the fan on the girls 24/7


----------



## TITAN (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks jash...

my babies are blowin in the wind and in the dark


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

Now you're gonna be a grower for life!! I'm excited to see how they come out because I'm using the GE daylights for my grow with the Wally ballasts. Lets see how they turn out!!! Good luck with all!!


----------



## TITAN (Oct 28, 2007)

you too.  I was reading about your lights as well.  I started with ones likes your too.  I just decided to take them back and exchange for 4 t12's for 12,000 lumens.  good luck with yours too


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah right now I have 18,000 just on my (3) 4ft fixtures with and extra 2400 lumens on my back light. When you get flouro's make sure you get the GE and not Sylvania because GE always puts out more lumens!


----------



## TITAN (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah...  I got those too.   like 3050 lumens each


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep! Same ones. They make like a bluish glow. Just gotta change the bulbs to the "Kitchen & Bath" when you switch to flowering.


----------



## TITAN (Oct 28, 2007)

oh really....   I saw those.  those were like 3400 lumens each.  why do you have to change.  just because it is more lumens?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 28, 2007)

lumens determines how much light the plant will receive, so the more lumens the light gives off, then the more the plant can lap up and use as growth energy. more lumens = more bud


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

No it's a different light color. For growing you use the 6,500k color and for flower you ue the 3,000k color or as close as you can get to it. It's all about lumens AND color too!!


----------



## TITAN (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for the tip.  i was wondering about the difference between 6500K and 3000K.  now I know.


----------



## TITAN (Oct 29, 2007)

ok..  here are some updated pics of my grow.  I am on my 3rd day or 12/12 lighting with 4 4' t12's for lighting and a small 6" fan.   my plants started turning yellow and drying at the ends.  even the new leaves.  I had yet to add nutes, so I added my first nutes today.  the clones are 3+ weeks old and have good roots.   any advise would be great...   I started with MG organic potting soil, so I figured i needed nutes when going into flowering.

pics are of each clone side and top view.  I have three clones.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

looks good, you have everything figured out then?


----------



## TITAN (Oct 29, 2007)

well,  Like I said, some leaves on each of my plants are turning yellow and drying out.   if it is the nutes that it needed, how long should it be till they revive?   

also,  do they look the right size and height for being 3-4 weeks old.  they just went into flowering 2 days ago.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

how big of pots? also i wet my soils to damp to moderate and than apply ferts


----------



## TITAN (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah..  my plants were already damp.  yesterday was my watering day, but i gave some water today too to give them their first nutes.  

they each have their own pot.  2 have 16qt pots and 1 has a 18qt pot


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

well i use minimum of 5 gallons, sounds like you might be over watering?


----------



## TITAN (Oct 29, 2007)

well I don't want my plants to get big.  also,  where did you get that I was overwatering. i water once every 2-3 days.  like I said,  I just added water TODAY to add the nutes i got.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

TITAN said:
			
		

> i water once every 2-3 days.



now thats what i was looking for.


----------



## TITAN (Oct 31, 2007)

HELP!!!!

my power went out yesterday.  I was on 12/12 lighting.  my lights were suppose to be turned on yesterday at noon.  my power just came back on a 3pm today.  they were in  dark for 36 hours until I just turned the light on a 3.  what do I do.  are they ruined?  

should I keep on my 12/12 track and turn the light off again at its scheduled time of midnight.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah they'll be fine, maybe a little shock, but every once in a while wont set em back, gotta count for all them cloudy days with no sun 
yes continue with 12/12


----------



## TITAN (Nov 5, 2007)

well here is an update on my girls.  I am currently one week into flowering.  I had a mold problem, I cleaned it out and replaced some new soil.  I added my first nutes about 5 days ago.  I used about 1/4 - 1/2 the recommended amount. I use MG bloom booster.  I am not sure when to add it again.  I was thinking once a week.   

when should I start seeing little buds on my plants.  it has been 8 days into flower and it looks the same.

also,  all three plants have really purple stems.  small people say it is a nute diffen.  but I added my first nutes 5 days ago.   would n't have the needed nutes.  

all advise and opinions would help.


----------



## jash (Nov 6, 2007)

use your nutes after 2 waterings (1nutes-2watering-1 nutes),with your lighting you should see some bud forming within 5-7 days-only with a hps you can expect to see buds during 1st week


----------



## TITAN (Nov 6, 2007)

thank you..    today was actually my 8th day of flowering.  so should I have seen anything yet?

i have 1 romulan, 1 soul diesel, 1 blue dot.  is it a sign that I don't have buds on the 8th day.   I do only have 12,000 lumens on them.  all from flour. lighting


----------



## jash (Nov 6, 2007)

its natural,i have dark corners in my closet so im using some cfl's to light em better-the 2 plants sited there started bud forming 10 days after those directly under hps


----------



## jash (Nov 6, 2007)

also be attent with the nutes-even a 1/4 dose can burn them-i give mines 1/8 now and increasing really slowly-got some burn w/ 1/4 during veg


----------



## TITAN (Nov 6, 2007)

cool...  thanks


----------



## TITAN (Nov 7, 2007)

today is the first day i can see the white pistels.  

question..  if a clones comes off a mature plant, is the clone already mature and ready to go into flowering after it has roots,  or even if is under 12/12 lighting, while it have to mature before it buds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2007)

*Yes once your clones have roots they can go right into flower.  *


			
				TITAN said:
			
		

> today is the first day i can see the white pistels.
> 
> question.. if a clones comes off a mature plant, is the clone already mature and ready to go into flowering after it has roots, or even if is under 12/12 lighting, while it have to mature before it buds


----------



## TITAN (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks...  I am still having problems with mold.   I had it once and removed most of it and put in new soil.  I now see it again.  I saw a little gnat as well.  what can I do and why is this happening.  some said get neems extract.

my temp is however  50-65 degrees during the night and 65-73 degrees during the day and I have a 5" fan blowning on them.

any other advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2007)

*Not sure on that one TITAN. Are you sure it's mold? I'll send a pro over your way and see what he says.   Give him sometime to wake up as i'm sure he's still sleeping.  *


			
				TITAN said:
			
		

> thanks... I am still having problems with mold. I had it once and removed most of it and put in new soil. I now see it again. I saw a little gnat as well. what can I do and why is this happening. some said get neems extract.
> 
> my temp is however 50-65 degrees during the night and 65-73 degrees during the day and I have a 5" fan blowning on them.
> 
> any other advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TITAN (Nov 7, 2007)

no problem.. thanks   I am pretty sure it is mold.   it is all throughout my soil and it is light greenish /yellow.  real soft and almost falls apart when you pick it up or poke it


----------



## Hick (Nov 8, 2007)

> No a sea of green is having both veg and flower in the same area so you have a constant harvest about weekly or monthly. generally a large grouping of plants.


It is physically impossible to keep vegging and flowering plants under the same conditions. 
"_Sea of Green"_ is actually crowding as many small pots/clones into an area as possible, and flowering them small. It normally isn't done with 3-5 gallon pots, as you have.
  "IF" you have mold, "IMHO" the medium is being kept too wet. From the appearance, comparing pot size/plant size, you're likely watering to often.
  I'm NOT an MG fan, so I am reluctant to comment on it's drainage.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm NOT an MG fan, so I am reluctant to comment on it's drainage.


Adding a lil perlite wouldn't hurt with MG soil. Likes to compact a lil....not as bad as like hyponex cheapo dirt, but compacts some.


----------



## TITAN (Nov 8, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> It is physically impossible to keep vegging and flowering plants under the same conditions.
> "_Sea of Green"_ is actually crowding as many small pots/clones into an area as possible, and flowering them small. It normally isn't done with 3-5 gallon pots, as you have.
> "IF" you have mold, "IMHO" the medium is being kept too wet. From the appearance, comparing pot size/plant size, you're likely watering to often.
> I'm NOT an MG fan, so I am reluctant to comment on it's drainage.


 
Hick..

I never said I had 3-5 gallon bucks.  I know what sea of green is.  I have 3 plants, each in their own 1 gallon pot.  and 3 is the most I can fit in my space.  lol

also,  I am keeping them small.  I moved to flower at almost 3 weeks.  they are 10 days into flowering and about 10 inches tall.  

I just started seeing white pistols on all of them two days ago.

I am going to but that neem extract today to see if that would help


----------



## Hick (Nov 9, 2007)

> I have 3 clones in 1 18qt pot with MG organic choice potting soil.
> i though that's what sea of green was. a few small plants in a pot.


'Scuse me..


----------



## TITAN (Nov 9, 2007)

well I am now 12 days into flowering.  I have been having a problem with mold, but it looks like it is getting better.  this is my 4th day since I have watered them.  they are looking very healthy.  

if you look at the soil in the pots, you can see the level of my soil.  I think I should have put soil 2" from the top then my plants.  i think that is why I have had a lot of moist there and mold.  half the plants and the soil isn't in fresh blowing air.

thanks for viewing

the pictures are only of two of them.


----------



## Herblover (Nov 17, 2007)

Titan,
Your plants look nice and green. 

Herblover


----------



## akirahz (Nov 17, 2007)

lookin good titan, they look sativa mostly


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 17, 2007)

ur plants are lookin awsome keep up the good work and like u said put the rest of the plant in the blowing air so it can hit the soil good luck ull be smokin in no time


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 19, 2007)

Everything looks like it is going well, I just switched mine over to flower today!


----------



## shortyrocks1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Titan, you might wanna look into the full 12/12 grow. I have very limited space also and im gonna go with it myself. With this you can have many plants at staggered ages and so you can maintain a constant supply


----------



## TITAN (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks shorty.   that is what I am doing.   i bought them as clones and vegged them for 3 days or so.   I am getting another clone today and am going to make it a mother so i can have constant clones.


----------

